# Scallops wrapped in bacon and smoked prawns



## Fletchpd (Sep 30, 2019)

New to smoking but followed a couple of Jeffs recipes and must admit they turned out pretty damm good. Any one new too smoking  I would definitely advise following Jeffs recipes off smoking meat.com, plenty of pictures and expert instructions.
Scallops and prawns marinaded in Jeffs rub
My Presentation no were near as good as Jeff's but tasted great. So a bit more practice and move on to something bit more adventurous.
Thanks Jeff for expert advice

All the best

Fletch


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks great. You live near the Ocean? Scallops with the Roe is unseen by most inlanders. Those Langoustines are tough to find and expensive too...JJ


----------



## Fletchpd (Sep 30, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great. You live near the Ocean? Scallops with the Roe is unseen by most inlanders. Those Langoustines are tough to find and expensive too...JJ


Hi Jimmy
Yes live on the coast, I am in quite a good situation work with a lot of Fishermen, so getting fresh fish and shellfish is not a problem. That's why I am experimenting with fish and Seafood, as Chicken is a more expensive option 
I have been involved in fishing all my life so have been spoilt that way, having the luxury of getting seafood.
Also have a little angling boat so me and the kids get out whenever we can to catch a bit of fresh fish and lobster. Thinking of trying Jeff's lobster recipe next!
It has been great reading through the forum and picking up tips. You guys across America can certainly do a bit of magic on your smokers. 

All the best

Fletch


----------



## dannylang (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice looking meal there.
dannylang


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 30, 2019)

Those look great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2019)

Everything looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 30, 2019)

Awesome looking meal man. Crazy chicken is more expensive than scallops!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2019)

Fletchpd said:


> Yes live on the coast, I am in quite a good situation work with a lot of Fishermen, so getting fresh fish and shellfish is not a problem. That's why I am experimenting with fish and Seafood, as Chicken is a more expensive option



Chicken is more Expensive?!?!
You have my condolences my friend. Must have been tough on you and your family CHOKING down all that Fresh Seafood...JJ


----------



## Fletchpd (Sep 30, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Chicken is more Expensive?!?!
> You have my condolences my friend. Must have been tough on you and your family CHOKING down all that Fresh Seafood...JJ


Haha I know 
I hadn't lived till came on here only used to boil prawns and have prawn cocktails, total different experience now. Is they any seafood/fish that you would recommend?

All the best

Fletch


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2019)

This is just going off of research I've  done for my Seafood classes...Arbroath Smokies, Cured Smoked Haddock is something to try. Of course your Cured Smoked Salmon. The big Brown Crabs are supposed to be great...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Sep 30, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great. You live near the Ocean? Scallops with the Roe is unseen by most inlanders. Those Langoustines are tough to find and expensive too...JJ



I can get Langoustines here at 16.00 a pound. And I've never seen scallop roe before. I'm guessing that is edible?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 30, 2019)

Mmmmm Scallops! Yes, please! Tell us more about the scallop roe?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2019)

That ALL Looks Awesome, Fletch!!
I'm Jealous of your Seafood availability!
Like.

Got any Salmon or Shad over there???
*Smoked Salmon
Shad Roe (Pan Fried)
Shad Roe (Broiled with Bacon on Toast)
Shad Roe (Pan Fried Loose with Bacon)
Shad Roe (Cured & Pan Fried Loose)*

Bear


----------



## Fletchpd (Sep 30, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That ALL Looks Awesome, Fletch!!
> I'm Jealous of your Seafood availability!
> Like.
> 
> ...


Hi bear carver
Yes spoilt with seafood, there is not much salmon over here, just one species and not much of them left in the wild, but plenty of salmon farmed in Scotland, thanks for the roe recipes we will start getting fresh roe in the new year mainly cod and haddock roes though. Main fish over here is cod, haddock also certain times of year get herring and mackerel. Fresh water fish sea trout, brown trout and rainbows. Chef Jimmy’s brown crab sounds interesting, crabs, lobster and prawns are mainly just boiled in the uk nothing exciting. 
A the best
Fletch


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2019)

Fletchpd said:


> Hi bear carver
> Yes spoilt with seafood, there is not much salmon over here, just one species and not much of them left in the wild, but plenty of salmon farmed in Scotland, thanks for the roe recipes we will start getting fresh roe in the new year mainly cod and haddock roes though. Main fish over here is cod, haddock also certain times of year get herring and mackerel. Fresh water fish sea trout, brown trout and rainbows. Chef Jimmy’s brown crab sounds interesting, crabs, lobster and prawns are mainly just boiled in the uk nothing exciting.
> A the best
> Fletch




Herring Roe is right up there with Shad Roe if you can get it.
And you can make it the same ways I made the shad roe in those Step by Steps.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2019)

Scallop Roe is finely textured, mild and if not cooked to death, creamy. It's good Sauteed like the scallops but really shines in a Scallop Bisque, adding big flavor. It doesn't keep well so, in the States it is usually only seen at the source as Diver Scallops...JJ


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Oct 2, 2019)

Those scallops look amazing!  Nice job.  I'm looking up that recipe.


----------



## Fletchpd (Oct 3, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Those scallops look amazing!  Nice job.  I'm looking up that recipe.


Hi Steve
I am totally new too smoking and found Jeffs instructions brilliant to follow, can’t recommend enough. Tasted great as well.

All the best
Fletch


----------



## Crunch1224 (Nov 10, 2019)

Fletchpd said:


> Hi Jimmy
> Yes live on the coast, I am in quite a good situation work with a lot of Fishermen, so getting fresh fish and shellfish is not a problem. That's why I am experimenting with fish and Seafood, as Chicken is a more expensive option
> I have been involved in fishing all my life so have been spoilt that way, having the luxury of getting seafood.
> Also have a little angling boat so me and the kids get out whenever we can to catch a bit of fresh fish and lobster. Thinking of trying Jeff's lobster recipe next!
> ...


Ill trade you chicken for sea food lol


----------

